# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Определены участники Play2Live CryptoMasters: первого в мире турнира по CS:GO с призом в криптовалют

## Labs

_Уже 24-25 февраля в Минске состоится знаковое мероприятие для киберспорта — турнир Play2Live CryptoMasters с призовым фондом $100 000 в токенах LUC. Событие будет транслироваться в прямом эфире на платформе Play2Live на семи языках. Наступила пора рассказать о командах, подтвердивших свое участие!_
Всего в турнире примут участие восемь международных команд — семь приглашенных и одна по результатам открытой квалификации, завершившейся 11 февраля. Команда, занявшая на турнире первое место, получит приз в размере $50,000! Второе место — $30,000, третье и четвертое — по $10,000.

*За кого будем болеть?*

*BIG (Германия)*
Berlin International Gaming — молодая, но довольно перспективная команда, которая за короткий промежуток времени уже успела себя зарекомендовать как отличный соперник для нынешних чемпионов мирового CS. Во главе BIG стоят сразу три игрока — Фатих "gob b" Дэйк, Никола "LEGIJA" Нинич и Йоханнес "tabseN" Водарц.


*Space Soldiers (Турция)*
Турецкая команда ветеранов в дисциплине Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, основанная в сентябре 2014 года. Победители нескольких сезонов QuickShot Arena, «золото» на CS:GO Champions League Season 3!

*AGO (Польша)*
AGO были широко известными на сцене League Of Legends. В прошлом году организация подписала состав по Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. С тех пор новая команда также показывает хороший уровень игры.

*GODSENT (Швеция)*
GODSENT соревнуется только в CS:GO и составов в других киберспортивных направлениях не имеет. Основаны были в 2016 году трехкратным чемпионом major-ивентов Маркусом «pronax» Уолстеном.

*GoodJob (Беларусь)*
Коллектив GoodJob по CS:GO является частью киберспортивного подразделения белорусской футбольной команды «Динамо-Брест». Организация также располагает подписанными игроками по Dota 2 и FIFA 17.

*Sprout (Германия)*
Молодая киберспортивная команда, объявившая о себе в декабре 2017 года. Состав по CS:GO был подписан в преддверие PGL Major Kraków 2017. Им стала пятерка игроков, ранее выступавшая под тегом Seed.

*Valiance (Сербия)*
Команда Valiance из Сербии неоднократно занимала первые места на различных европейских турнирах, включая CSGOFAST.COM Cup #1, ESL VIP Adria League Season 1 и пр. Посмотрим, какой результат будет на этот раз!

*Windigo (Болгария)*
Команда, завоевавшая право участвовать в Play2Live CryptoMasters, показав себя в ходе открытой квалификации, — Windigo! Ранее эта болгарская пятерка выступала под тегом ex-Outlaws.
_«Кибертурнир Play2Live CryptoMasters приурочен к запуску MVP Play2Live версии 2.0. Мы готовим полностью переработанный интерфейс платформы, в котором будут обновлены возможности голосования, обратной связи и беттинга. На протяжении уже нескольких недель проводятся нагрузочные тестирования, чтобы подготовиться к наплыву пользователей и техническим сложностям, которые могут возникнуть в связи с большим количеством зрителей»_, — комментирует Алексей Бурдыко, CEO Play2Live.

*ВХОД НА МЕРОПРИЯТИЕ БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ!*

Напоминаем, что блокчейн-платформа для стриминга Play2Live была основана в 2017 году с целью создания единой экосистемы, позволяющей каждому ее участнику — зрителю, стримеру и организаторам турниров — задействовать различные способы монетизации контента (всего их планируется 15). Play2Live использует токен под названием LUC (Level Up Coin), который является единственной валютой внутри системы. LUC можно будет с легкостью конвертировать в другие криптовалюты или фиатные деньги через специальный обменный сервис/API.
Кстати, 21 февраля открывается token-sale, в ходе которого можно приобрести токены LUC с отличными бонусами. Дополнительная информация доступна на сайте Play2Live.

Подробнее о Play2Live:

Официальный сайт: https:/[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
MVP стриминговой платформы: https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Букбилдинговая платформа: https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Whitepaper: https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Onepager: https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Telegram: https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Twitter: https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Facebook: https://[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

